# Average of 100 O-H



## Rama (Jun 6, 2007)

As a preparation for the Czech Open (if I can go) I will do everyday an average of 100 One Handed.

What do you guy's think about this idea? 

Average of 100 June 11, 2007: 23.81


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 6, 2007)

Good idea if you have
1) Specialized on 3x3x3_oh
2) Enough time
3) A desire for RSI  or very flexible fingers 
4) Think that you improve more from practice than from training

Good luck reaching sub 20 on average Rama!


----------



## Erik (Jun 6, 2007)

You realy have to be dedicated to keep such things up for all those days....


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 6, 2007)

It's a good idea to go to Czech Open


----------



## Rama (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 6 2007, 08:05 AM
> * Good idea if you have
> 1) Specialized on 3x3x3_oh
> 2) Enough time
> ...


 1: Yes
2: I have vacation right now :lol: 
3: I have done it a couple of times, no problem  
4: I think practise is the key, but to control your nerves you allways must do an average of 5 one time a day and that is your average of the day :lol: 

And I am very bad in other types of solves/puzzles, so OH is my passion  

I will start next week I think... or maybe tomorrow, anyway I will post everyday the times when I've started :lol:


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2007)

I think your brave! Doing 5 OH solves for me kills my hand


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 7, 2007)

> *It's a good idea to go to Czech Open *


Erik, Gilles, Rama and I will be driving to the Czech Open together. I am thinking of placing a camera in my car because I am pretty sure that the world record will be broken at least a couple of thimes during that trip (not by me though)

Rama: Please think a little about the difference between practising and training. Maybe you should "only" do 50 solves a day (practise) and do some training (solve from all angles, OH-optimized algs, etc) for the remaining time?


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 7 2007, 11:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know that Arnaud  I'll be there too.. I don't have a confirmation mail yet but hopefully everything will be fine. I'm looking forward to meeting you guys again. Let's do some races ... Solve F2L... solve LL by asssembly HAHA


----------



## Rama (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, most things I allready can do from the most angles, I think it is just training how to perform them the quickest way, so I think I will do what you say Arnaud  

Yeah Kai, we can race 3x3, what is also fun is is when you've done the cross you'll call up what you have done: ''cross'' ''first pair'' ''second pair''.... ''orientation''... :lol:


----------



## Rama (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 7 2007, 11:09 AM
> *''I am thinking of placing a camera in my car''*


Yeah, I also wanted to film everyone on the trip and make a ''Born to be wild'' video  (and post it on Youtube offcourse  )


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rama_@Jun 7 2007, 03:56 PM
> * Yeah Kai, we can race 3x3, what is also fun is is when you've done the cross you'll call up what you have done: ''cross'' ''first pair'' ''second pair''.... ''orientation''... :lol: *


 I was referring to the weird races I did with arnaud  We also did those "calling" races all the time. It was so awesome Arnaud kicked my butt once with a 20.10 solve (with Keyhole and a FULL 4 look LL)


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I've did and average of 100 today, I will edit my first post everytime if I did an average. :lol:


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice avg, and good luck on your sub-20 avg by the worlds, I think you can do it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

All people that are faster on 3x3x3_oh than I am on 3x3x3 are freaks!

Fortunately I have great respect for freaks  It seems like only a short time ago I was teaching you how to get sub 30 two-handed. Wait a minute, it WAS only a short time ago! You have gotten very fast in a very short time.

Just an idea about posting your times: Is it possible to post them in groups of 10/12 averages? This way we can see if you become faster/slower during the average. For example:
25, 24, 23, 23, 24, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29 = 24.2
This would show us that you start just above average, improve after warming up, hit the sweet spot halfway and then get seriously tired.


----------



## Erik (Jun 12, 2007)

33.09 avg of 25 today. I do an avg of 25 everyday with OH 
So far:
36.89
34.76
35.25
33.37
33.09


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

36.89 to 33.09 average. It's good to do 15 warmup solves for you.

Too bad you are so much slower (OH) than I am (2H). You have lost your freakiness and my respect.........NOT.

Good luck practising with your "wrong" hand.


----------



## Erik (Jun 12, 2007)

Tx arnoud, I'll keep practising untill I'm as fast as you with 2H which could take forever since you are improving quite a lot


----------



## Rama (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah Erik is right, you are improving fast Arnaud, do you secretly practise?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Not secretly. I have been doing the following for the last week:
3/5 megaminx
3/5 5x5x5
3/5 4x4x4
3/5 3x3x3_oh
3/5 3x3x3
3/5 2x2x2
1/2 2x2x2_bf
1/2 3x3x3_bf

and the weekly competition and some 3x3x3_oh during traffic jams.

I am going to the US Open this weekend and some time limits are pretty much on the edge of what I can do.
2x2x2 and 5x5x5 shouldn't be a problem.
3x3x3, 4x4x4 are on the edge
3x3x3_oh is possible with some luck, but probably out of reach
3x3x3_bf is not even within sight 

What limits am I talking about? http://www.chrisandkori.us/fw/main/U_S_Open_2007-1521.html

Saturday, June 16 - Qualification Rounds
2x2x2 First Round (Best of 3, < 12.00 to qualify)
3x3x3 First Round (Best of 3, < 24.00 to qualify)
3x3x3 OH First Round (Best of 2, < 40.00 to qualify)
3x3x3 BLD Qualification Round (Best of 2, < 210.00 to qualify)
4x4x4 First Round (best of 2, < 90.00 to qualify)
5x5x5 First Round (best of 2, < 180.00 to qualify)


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 14, 2007)

Quite a good and bad idea if you ask me.

Good because you will be fast but bad because you will probably hurt your hand and more importantly you will beat me at Czech Open.  

If you really want me opinion, I think it is too much.
50 solves a day is just as good and you have much less risk of hurting your hand.
Moreover, with 100 solves a day your hand will be very tired before a championship. SO you will have to rest it, and thus stop practicing...

I am personally in favor of constant practice.

(For example, I have solved about 5 cubes a day recently with two hands and my average is still improving !)

But anyway, I am sure you are doing what is best for you. ;-)
Good luck !


----------



## Rama (Jun 14, 2007)

Some how I still got ''spice after doing 100 solves  

But now I practised 5x5 a bit and my left hand is tired for two days now and the worst is my OH cube is dead... so now I turn in a cube and by time I will have a good cube I hope :unsure: 

But yeah sometimes I haven't touched a cube and for a week and if I'll do a solve it will be mostly a fast solve for me


----------



## Erik (Jun 14, 2007)

Today 32.07 avg of 25..


----------



## Rama (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Jun 14 2007, 08:35 PM
> * Today 32.07 avg of 25.. *


 Ah man I also want to practise  I am getting behind schedule


----------



## pjk (Jun 29, 2007)

I am interested in a new avg


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Jun 29 2007, 10:53 PM
> *I am interested in a new avg *


Sorry to keep you guys waiting, but currently my OH cube is down, I am now playing constantly with one specific cube right now, it took me 5 months to get it that loose/smooth for my old cube... I hope this cube will be a lot smoother in a week after I cleaned it :unsure: 

Thank you for the interest in my cube log haha :lol:


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad to see that I am not the only one behind schedule.

I had planned to solve 1000 cubes OH in one month (about 35 per day) but so far I have only done 150.
Well, I hope I will find motivation next week in Morocco (vacation) to practice a bit. Otherwise, I will have to practice for just one week before the Czech Open...

Anyway, we will see who wins. 

Good luck with your new cube ! 
Gilles


----------



## Rama (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL Gilles, the Czech Open will be fun, but I also wanna do good on the 4x4 and 5x5, but I have a little bit more chance to win the OH event... so I want to practise bigcubes and BLD but I also need to turn in my cube Grrr... <_<


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2007)

I think you have chosen a very smart route to fast times on all puzzles. You have focusses on 3x3x3 and 3x3x3_oh for a long time and now you have a very good base to start big cubes.

Just don't forget about 3x3x3_oh. That is your strongest point by far (for now)


----------



## Rama (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I am also going to do Pyraminx, BLD and Magic at the Czech Open 2007 maybe even Megaminx, because I like to do ''official'' solves, even if it is just an average solve, it feels great.  

PS: I just focussed a lot on OH, till the Spanish Open then I focussed on the 3x3 speedsolve, because my OH cubing times where around 2 seconds slower then with two hands :blink: And now some dude named Erik said to me that I was crazy of just doing 2x2 3x3(OH) and I agreed.  :lol:


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2007)

I noticed that (at the US Open 2007)

1) Americans are completely focussed on 3x3x3 and they took all prices for 3x3x3, 3x3x3_oh and 3x3x3_bf.
2) Europeans took almost all prices for other puzzles.

The Dutch are even worse than Europeans. Most of us like to participate (and be pretty good) on every puzzle someone throws at us.

Just name 1 official event that the Dutch are not good at (as in potential/former WR). All I can think of is .....blindfolded.

2x2x2: Erik
3x3x3: Jo?l
4x4x4: Michael
5x5x5: Ron
3x3x3_oh: Rama
Magic/Master Magic/Clock/Pyraminx: Alexander Ooms
Square-1: Michael
MegaMinx: Erik

And most of those events actually have several good Dutch competitors (Ron on 4x4x4 and 3x3x3, Erik on almost everything, Mark van Beest if he would go to a competition)

And then there is me. In most other countries I would be considered "rather fast", but in the Netherlands I don't think I even rank top 5 on anything.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 4 2007, 02:27 PM
> * I noticed that (at the US Open 2007)
> 
> 1) Americans are completely focussed on 3x3x3 and they took all prices for 3x3x3, 3x3x3_oh and 3x3x3_bf.
> ...


 You're forgetting the 4x4x4 - Americans swept the 4x4x4. I think that maybe the problem is just that the Americans are behind the curve a bit. They're just now starting to pay attention to the other puzzles, which you Europeans have been getting good at for years. But I think they're starting to catch up, and they started with the one that's closest to the 3x3x3 - the 4x4x4.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2007)

Good observation! I would have expected Matt Walter or Lars vandenBergh to win this though.

The non-US guys took 1 and 3 in the qualification and 4,5,6 in the finals. Also, Leyan(-10)/Dan(-10)/Chris(-2) all broke their personal bests
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2004LOLE01#444 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2006DZOA03#444
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2006DZOA02#444
But Matt (+9)and Lars(+9) didn't
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2005WALT02#444
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2003VAND01#444
(Stefan did though -3)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...=2003POCH01#444


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2007)

Very true. I noticed the same thing. If things had been just a little different, Matt and Lars might have won easily.

However, I think it's worth noting that Leyan, Chris, and Dan all broke their personal bests by significant amounts - even in the first round, which implies that they are actually working on it. That's the difference - it looks like the CalTech guys are actually paying attention to the 4x4x4 now, which is an apparent shift for them. Is the 5x5x5 next?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe they will start doing 4x4x4_bf and 4x4x4_oh before they will focus on the 5x5x5 

No, I think they will start 5x5x5 first because it is an official event.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've seen Leyan's site and it said that when Tyson broke the WR for BF (with a winning time of 1:58.xx), Leyan vowed never to solve a 5x5 again. Please correct me if I remember wrong.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 11, 2007)

I have heard that too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2007)

What's the connection between losing at blindfold and solving a 5x5x5? I don't see why solving a 5x5x5 would mess up your 3x3x3 blindfold skills, but maybe that's because I'm not very good at them, relatively speaking. For me, 5x5x5 helps my blindfold skills, if anything.

I also notice Macky vowed to give up the 5x5x5 a couple of years ago. It seems like there must be some connection.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 11, 2007)

Say you and I dedicate 1 hour a day to practice all the events you want to take part in at the next competition.
Here, say 3x3 BLD and 5x5 speedsolving.

If you spend 30 minutes on 3x3 BLD and 30 minutes on 5x5 and if I spend 60 minutes on 3x3 BLD and 0 minutes on 5x5, on the long run, I will be much faster on 3x3 BLD than you.

Don't you think ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, I guess you're right about that. And the 5x5x5 takes longer to practice than most of the others, so I guess that must be it. I was just wondering what was special about the 5x5x5 in particular, but I guess it's probably the amount of time required to practice it.

So I guess the chance of these guys getting good at 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 BLD is pretty low, huh? (But note that Macky, at least, has done 4x4x4 blind: http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_444.html.) (And of course, that's a shameless opportunity to brag about my 4x4x4 blind, since I'm right below him!)


----------



## Lofty (Dec 21, 2007)

Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 25.61

Fastest Time: 18.48
Slowest Time: 33.88
Standard Deviation: 03.06
It was a weird average. Probably because it took place around 2-3 am. I started off sub 25 average then suddenly after the first 12 the solves went way up in times then around 50 or more I got back up to speed finally peeking at a low around of 23.77 around solve 95.
Only 2 sub-20's loads of 20.xx tho.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 21, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> > _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 4 2007, 02:27 PM
> > * I noticed that (at the US Open 2007)
> >
> > 1) Americans are completely focussed on 3x3x3 and they took all prices for 3x3x3, 3x3x3_oh and 3x3x3_bf.
> ...



Berkeley comps don't feel like that. You mean Caltech? Michael Gottlieb is there, and frustrated he can't do anything but 3x3x3.
Theses competitions are organized by college students (and alumni) without a good budget. So, they can't offer the variety that European comps do, and thus people don't focus on other events.
I gave up on multi-BLD to switch to speed BLD because Tyson didn't like it, and then only the former became an official event and the latter didn't. So, I dropped that, too. I'm lucky that Dan let me do 4x4x4 BLD...
And I really don'y know why they can't squish in Magics as a side event. I don't even care if there are no prizes for it, but it's so nice and fast!


----------



## pjk (Dec 21, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > > _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 4 2007, 02:27 PM
> ...



Arnaud, afterall, that was the *US* Open.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

Lol, bumping threads from July. That's about when I started cubing!! I'll do an average of 100 One-Handed when I get my cube back in action (maybe tomorrow, or even today if I have time). Hopefully, doing 100 solves will push down my times by a good 10 seconds.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 22, 2007)

Arnaud, as another thing, the 5x5 was Candian, American, Belgian, Amercian, German. Now, it would be American, American, etc. The 4 of the top 5x5ers (along with a few others) are catching up with that puzzle as well. For 2x2 we are drastically behind, as well as some of the "side event" puzzles.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 22, 2007)

Cubes Solved: 53 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 26.11

Fastest Time: 16.46
Slowest Time: 32.64
Standard Deviation: 02.98 

Not quite an average of 100 today. 16.46 the PLL was only a U adjustment. A bit slower than yesterday, I think this means I should:
a.)Take a break every other day
b.)warm-up before the average
c.) Not start the average at 2am.
Maybe I will average of 100 one day then memorize the next day and switch back and forth..


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah somehow most American competition only have like 3x3, BLD, OH and that's it.. WHY????? If you only sqeeze in magic + MM it'll just take 10 min. longer.... 
who organises these things???? Personally I'd just not go to competitions like that, I want to have more than only 3,BLD,OH....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

That is not necessarily true, though. Magic itself took about fifteen minutes at the Beijing Open, and Master Magic the same amount of time. The problem is that you can't let them practice forever before their solves. 

Arnaud: You're forgetting the fact that Frank wasn't there.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 22, 2007)

Erik said:


> yeah somehow most American competition only have like 3x3, BLD, OH and that's it.. WHY????? If you only sqeeze in magic + MM it'll just take 10 min. longer....
> who organises these things???? Personally I'd just not go to competitions like that, I want to have more than only 3,BLD,OH....


Please tell this to Tyson and Dan (nicely).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I just checked all results and this is where America stands right now:

3x3x3_average: *3* Andy Tsao
5x5x5_average: *3* Frank Morris
3x3x3_blind: *3* Chris Krueger
4x4x4_blind: *2* Chris Hardwick
5x5x5_blind: *2* Chris Hardwick, *3* Daniel Beyer
3x3x3_oh_single: *2* Chris Dzoan, *3* Dan Dzoan
3x3x3_oh_average: *1* Chris Dzoan, *2* Ryan Patricio
Magic_average: *3* Timoth Sun

No Americans in the top 3 for 2x2x2, 4x4x4, With Feet, Fewest Moves, Master Magic, MegaMinx, PyraMinx, Square-1, Clock, Multi-Blind.

Just a comparison: This is The Netherlands:
2x2x2_single: *1* Ron van Bruchem
3x3x3_single: *1* Ron van Bruchem, *2* Erik Akkersdijk
4x4x4_single: *2* Marc van Beest, *3* Erik Akkersdijk
4x4x4_average: *2* Ron van Bruchem, *3* Michael Fung
5x5x5_single: *1* Erik Akkersdijk
5x5x5_average: *1* Erik Akkersdijk
3x3x3_feet_single: *2* Erik Akkersdijk
3x3x3_feet_average: *3* Erik Akkersdijk
magic_single: *3* Erik Akkersdijk
megaminx_single: *1* Erik Akkersdijk
megaminx_average: *1* Erik Akkersdijk
clock_average: *3* Alexander Ooms

No Dutch in the top 3 for 3x3x3_blind, 3x3x3_oh, Fewest Moves, Master Magic, Pyraminx, Square-1, 4x4x4_blind, 5x5x5_blind, Multi-Blind

(maybe somebody would like to make the list for Hungary and Poland?)

US-Conclusion: You rule one-handed and are very good at big cubes blind. And every single person on that list is only in the top-3 of 1 event (except Chris Hardwick)

NL-Conclusion: We rule 3x3x3, 5x5x5 and megaminx and are very good at 4x4x4 and many other events. A lot of this is thanks to all-rounders Ron and Erik.

I just read this: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UCSD2008
3x3x3, 3x3x3_oh, 3x3x3_bf, 4x4x4 only


----------



## pjk (Dec 22, 2007)

I also often wonder why they only do 3x3, OH, and BLD events at a competition. For the competition in April in Denver, I will see what I can do about side events.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Why do you think 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Magics and Clock are side events?
Big Cubes Blind, Multi-Blind and Fewest Moves I can understand (Time-wise) and Pyraminx/MegaMinx/Square-1 are not Rubiks puzzles


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

So here's an interesting question, why is it that so many Dutch speedcube? I mean, if there were many Hungarian's, there would be a logical reason. Of course there are many American's, there just always is. Asian's are generally known for being involved in this sort of thing, but where do the Dutch come in?


(I'm not complaining, btw, I think it's brilliant that so many people love speedcubing as I do!)


----------



## hdskull (Dec 22, 2007)

The Dutch don't rule 3x3, because both of what you(Arnaud) listed were singles, lucky singles. Both France and Japan has 3 people in the top 10 in average and France has 2 in top 5, so I think France/Japan rules the 3x3.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

hdskull said:


> The Dutch don't rule 3x3, because both of what you(Arnaud) listed were singles, lucky singles. Both France and Japan has 3 people in the top 10 in average and France has 2 in top 5, so I think France/Japan rules the 3x3.



agreed  single shouldn't count as "ruling"...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 23, 2007)

Dene said:


> Of course there are many American's, there just always is. Asian's are generally known for being involved in this sort of thing, but where do the Dutch come in?



Those are rather sweeping generalizations.


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

Perhaps, yet so very true? Of course, the huge populations would be the biggest factor in that. It seems that they're involved in everything, only because a few stand out.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333&regionId=&years=&show=All%2BPersons&single=Single

2225 people solved the Rubiks Cube in competition

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...erlands&years=&show=All+Persons&single=Single

69 of them were Dutch

Chances of Dutch getting first and second place:
69/2225 * 68/2224 = 0.0948%

Why are there so many Dutch Cubers?
69/2225 = 3,1% That is only a factor 10 higher than it should be (16000000 Dutch / 6000000000 World)
And that factor of 10 is easily explained by the fact that:
We are a rich/western country (more likely to own cubes and go to competitions)
Ron and Ton are Dutch (more likely to promote cubing)

The big question should be: Why are the Dutch so good? This is something to wonder about:
Joël van Noort became the 2006 European Champion
Ron van Bruchem became the Dutch National Champion just weeks later
Erik Akkersdijk became the first Dutch WR holder (3x3x3_single)
Ron van Bruchem became the second just weeks later

The odds of this happening are minimal unless the overall level is extremely high.


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah yes it's a good point you make, and brings me to notice the flaw in my wording. What I meant was prominent Dutch cubers. Good old Netherlands, I've always wanted to go (I support you guys in the (soccer) worldcup!!)


----------



## Rama (Dec 23, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Cubes Solved: 100
> Total Pops: 0
> Average: 25.61
> 
> ...



Great Lofty!


----------



## Lofty (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you done any more avgs of 100 Rama? Most of the time I stop around 50-60 and have been getting averages in the 23.xx range. I was very happy with an average of 60 that was sub 25 and 3 or 4 sub 20 solves last night. Going for that number one spot lol.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah, my hand is hurting after 12 solves. That'll teach me to take 2 weeks off!!! I'll see how I can go tomorrow, for now I'll be content with my new PB  .


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2007)

As a little side note on the Dutch cubers...
I think that you guys are as a whole such good cubers because of a similar reason Jon and I are at the 5x5. We started together, and since we went to the same high school, pushed each other to get faster. When one of use improved, the other followed suit. You Dutch cubers are very friendly with each other, and have a good sense of community. As Arnaud posted, Ron beats the other Dutchies a few weeks after they accomplish something major. I think that the competitive nature within you're group allows all of you to get better as a whole.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2007)

You are correct about this masterofthebass.

It is like in most sports: Once a very good person is present in a country he also arranges it so his training circumstances improve. Others also profit from this and the overal level in that country goes up. This attracts better trainers, more media-attention, more sponsoring, more money, even better training circumstances, etc.

Basically, it is an inverse vicious cycle (what is the english word for this?)


----------



## Lofty (Dec 25, 2007)

I would call it a positive feedback cycle, i don't know if there is a better english word.
I just need to figure out how to improve my training circumstances... I am practicing OH all by myself...


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't be bothered to think of a suitable word. But this makes sense, I hope to get a cubing community going here as well if possible.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

That would be great Dene. I might just surprise you and come.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

Oooh I would be honoured!! You sure you can afford it though? Just the plane ticket there and back would be an awful lot!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

"honoured", really? I am not royalty or a WR-holder or WC you know. I am just number 500 or something on this cube-toy.

And I just did a quick check for plain tickets. They seem to be around 2000 Euro (3000 US Dollar) which indeed seems a _bit_ to much.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh definitely honoured, in the presence of, not necessarily the top cuber, but someone who has met them, and has been a part of the cubing community for a long time  . I can honestly tell you, I would NOT be honoured to be in the presence of royalty >_>. They think they're special, but what have they really accomplished? Nothing, of course, they just have a huge inheritance of money and stuff that was stolen from the people long ago, but that is by-the-by.

Another plain/plane joke I see. 

And yes, it does cost a nice bit of money. I'd assume any accomodation would cost more than what you're used to as well (unless you live in an expensive city). And of course food etc. But otherwise, save up a good 4000 Euro, and you could make quite a trip of it! travel around New Zealand a bit. Most people seem to love it here. That is, those that don't grow up here...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

Very tempting Dene, but I think I would need to take about a month of vacation to justify this trip to NZ. I will keep trying to find cheaper plane tickets.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

. Yes, I have no idea which airline you would use to travel internationally (the only one I know of is Singapore Airlines). So I couldn't give you a hint in the right direction there.
And you would need at least a month, I would advise 2.
New Zealand is a huge tourist-based place. We fully rely on tourists to keep the economy stable. Because of this, there a heaps of tourist attractions, a bus tour in every city almost  . I would personally recommend Queenstown, which is basically known as the tourist central of New Zealand. I've only been there once, lots to do, but VERY expensive ($100-$200 NZ for a bungy jump?) Of course, that's exactly why we make so much money off the tourists  . If you come one day, I will see what I can do about a competition to conincide with it, just to bring some familiarity to your travels .


----------



## Lofty (Jan 8, 2008)

Session Average:
Cubes Solved: 100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.29
Standard Deviation: 3.22
Best Time: 17.49
Worst Time: 32.18
Best Rolling Average:
Average: 22.63
Standard Deviation: 2.40
Best Time: 17.98
Worst Time: 29.14
Individual Times: 
1.	25.15	B' L B F2 R F L2 F2 L' R2 D B' L2 R F' D B2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B2 F2 U2 
2.	22.29	D' L' R D2 U B D' U' F' D U R2 U' B D' U L B2 R' F R B' L' D2 U' 
3.	19.70	D' F2 D U' L' R B' D' U2 R D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' D U' R' B F2 L2 R2 U R2 
4.	(29.14)	U' B' F' L' R2 B' F L' R F D L D2 L R2 F' R2 B2 F U2 L' D U2 L2 D2 
5.	19.42	F' D' U' B' F' R' B' D2 U F' R' B' F2 L' F U2 B F D U2 L' U2 R2 D' L 
6.	25.57	B F2 L' D' B' F2 D' U L B' F' L' B D2 U R D F' D' B D U' L' R' U 
7.	21.32	R' D' L D B' F L2 R2 D U F L F' D' B D2 U' L B' F' R D U' B F' 
8.	21.22	B U2 F' L2 B2 F' L' D B F D' U' F U B' F R2 U' L' F' L' R D' U2 F' 
9.	24.89	F' D' R' B L2 R' B R' D' U B' F' D U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D U L R2 D2 B 
10.	(17.98)	B F' L2 R2 B D2 U' L D U R2 D U F2 U B' D2 B' F U2 L D U2 B2 D 
11.	25.35	B2 L F R' F L2 R B2 F D U' L2 F' D' F' D' F U L2 R' D2 R' B' F2 U' 
12.	21.43	D U L R B2 L2 R2 B F U B2 R' B2 F R' U B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 L R' B'
7 sub 20 solves. At the end I was just solving to get to 100 not to be fast normally my averages of 100 are some of the only cubing I do for the day but I have already done 2 averages of 50... ouch!


----------

